

RIAA fires MediaSentry - vaksel
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-10130785-93.html

======
Zev
Does the RIAA have someone new in management? I'm surprised by the about face
they've had recently; They stopped suing downloaders, and now they're firing
their detective agency that gathered evidence for them.

